# Indocyanine green for bowel anastomosis



## kellyprice86 (Mar 14, 2018)

Does anyone know what CPT code we can use for immunofluorescence angiography with indocyanine green for bowel anastomosis? 92240 is the only code we could find, but that is used in ophthalmology. 

Thank you!


----------



## blckjnpr (Mar 14, 2018)

We report this procedure with an unlisted code.  The closest comparison CPT I could find was 15860 intravenous injection to test vascular flow in flap or graft - it seemed to make more sense than the opthamology cpt.


----------

